# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  zamrzavanje izdojenog mlijeka??!!

## bucka

cure,molim savjet!!pocela sam si radit u frizeru banku mlijeka(za crne dane),i do sad sam to radila u bocicama,ali to mi je malo skup vic(svaka bocica je min 25kn),pa me zanima kako vi to radite(npr.vrecice za smrzavanje ili sl)??? :?

----------


## Lu

ima od (kršitelj koda)a vrecice za zamrzavanje izdojenog...super su. oko 30kn 40 komada, ili obrnuto. u svakom slucaju puno jeftinije od bocice.
mogu ti trebat i kopce pa je nesto skuplje (kupuje se odvojeno), ali ja sam svoje samo vezivala sta je ok ako ti nije prepuna vrecica (max 180ml)

----------


## Janoccka

Pago bočice... Pila brusnicu i skupljala...

----------


## Lu

cini mi se da sam bila procitala da nije dobro majcino mlijeko spremati u staklo. nesto ostane na stijenci staklene bocice...ne znam sta, zaboravih.

----------


## Mima

Osim vrećica za smrzavanje, od Aveta postoje i plastične posudice sa poklopcima koje se mogu nekoliko puta sterilizirati, a uz nastavak pašu na (kršitelj koda)ovu izdajalicu.

----------


## imported_Zvončica

(kršitelj koda)ove vrećice su ti bolje od bočica ako misliš spremati veću količinu mlijeka, jer zauzima puno manje mjesta u ledenici. Imaš u Martićevoj i u Kaptol centru i vrećice i kopče. Možda sad ijoš negdje. 
A sjećam se da smo putovali u Os i zaboravila sam uzeti vrećice, (i zvala sve moguće ljekarne tamo, oni nemaju pojma da tako nešto postoji!) pa sam se izdojila u vrećicu za zamrzavanje   :Laughing:  sva sreća da F nije uopće htio papati tih sat i pol, pričekao je mene!

----------


## imported_Zvončica

E da, a te vrećice ti idu na posebnu bočicu i dudicu, da se ne iznenadiš

----------


## lejla

Ja sam izdojeno mlijeko zamrzavala k'o kockice (sipala u one gumene blokove za pravljenje leda). Tako se uglavnom manja kolicina mlijeka baca, jer mozes po potrebi dodati po koju kockicu vise ili manje. 

Sto se tice spremanja izdojenog mlijeka u staklo/ plastiku ... to je (koliko je meni poznato) jos uvijek diskutabilno pitanje. Jednom se ispostavi da ej (iz nekih razloga) bolje spremati u plastiku, pa onda da je (iz drugih razloga) bolje spremati u staklo. U biti, ako dijete vecinu majcinog mlijeka konzumira u svjezem stanju, onda ta 1-2 bocice nece biti nikakav problem.

----------


## Fortuna

> Ja sam izdojeno mlijeko zamrzavala k'o kockice (sipala u one gumene blokove za pravljenje leda). Tako se uglavnom manja kolicina mlijeka baca, jer mozes po potrebi dodati po koju kockicu vise ili manje.


 evo ovako  :Smile: . samo da dodam nakon sta se smrzlo u kockicama u onu plastiku za led izvadis te kockice i stavis u plasticnu kesu. nikakve posebne kese ili boce za izdojeno majcino mliko nisu potrebne.

----------


## Lu

> lejla prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja sam izdojeno mlijeko zamrzavala k'o kockice (sipala u one gumene blokove za pravljenje leda). Tako se uglavnom manja kolicina mlijeka baca, jer mozes po potrebi dodati po koju kockicu vise ili manje.
> 
> 
>  evo ovako . samo da dodam nakon sta se smrzlo u kockicama u onu plastiku za led izvadis te kockice i stavis u plasticnu kesu. nikakve posebne kese ili boce za izdojeno majcino mliko nisu potrebne.


ovo je sjajno nikad mi nije palo na pamet!
doduse malo sam ja toga i izdajala kad sam stalno s njim pa mi ne treba

----------


## Janoccka

> Ja sam izdojeno mlijeko zamrzavala k'o kockice (sipala u one gumene blokove za pravljenje leda). Tako se uglavnom manja kolicina mlijeka baca, jer mozes po potrebi dodati po koju kockicu vise ili manje.


To je dobra ideja kada se mlijeko koristi za pripremu kašica.

----------


## Lu

> To je dobra ideja kada se mlijeko koristi za pripremu kašica.


da, ja sam ga uglavnom samo za kasice koristila (u pocetku) i redovito bi pola zavrsilo u smecu na zalost jer su mi zamrznute doze bile prevelike pa bi bilo previse kasice i naravno ne bi sve pojeo.

----------


## bucka

:D  hvala puno curke!!!ma sto bih ja bez svojih roda??!!  :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## DanijelaHorvat

:D 
ovo s kockicama mlijeka je FENOMENALNO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Upravo sam se izdojila (punu (kršitelj koda)ovu flašicu) i sad idem oprati ladicu u škrinji (to je valjda jedino mjesto kud nisam gurnula nos kad sam bila trudna i u maniji čišćenja!! :shock:  Uopće ne znam kako mi je to promaklo!!). No, dakle kad je operem, sterilizirati ću posudice za led u vreloj vodi i napraviti kockice!!! Jupi, Lejla ti si genije!!!   :Love:  Ali morat ću pokriti s nekom folijom odozgo da ne povuće miris škrinje. Jesi li i ti tako ili ne??

Pitanjce: Smijem li mlijeko koje izdajam jedan dan pomiješati i zajedno smrznuti?

----------


## Barbi

> E da, a te vrećice ti idu na posebnu bočicu i dudicu, da se ne iznenadiš


Ovo je istina ali ja nisam nikad vrećice stavljala na/ u bočicu već bi odmrznula i presipala iz vrećice negdje. Uvijek bilo sve o.k.

----------


## Fortuna

> Pitanjce: Smijem li mlijeko koje izdajam jedan dan pomiješati i zajedno smrznuti?


 ako m,islis na stavljanje u onu plastiku za led-smijes. samo kad se mliko zamrzne izvadi i stavi kockice u kese za zamrzavanje hrane.

 imas jos bolji nacin a to je da sipas mlijeko u kese za led pa se pune kocke ili krugovi a ti samo dosipavas  ( kuzis na sta mislim?

----------


## apricot

> Pitanjce: Smijem li mlijeko koje izdajam jedan dan pomiješati i zajedno smrznuti?


Pripazi da ne miješaš mlijeko različitih temperatura. 
Znači, ako se izdojiš ujutro, stavi u hladnjam. Kasnije isto tako. Pomiješaš ih tek kada budu iste temperature. Onda ih zamrzneš.

----------


## lejla

Cure nisam ja genije nego sam lijena da to nije za opisati. Tako da samo gledam ima li sta lakse!!!   :Laughing:

----------


## lejla

Napominjem da je kockize lakse izvaditi ako se prave u mekanim posudicama, a ne u onim tvrdim sto dodju uz frizider. Ja nista nisam pokrivala, samo bih zamrznula i onda povadila u plasticnu kutiju. Moje nisu bile kocke nego srca i zvjezdice (kutije iz IKEA)

----------


## DanijelaHorvat

e vidiš vidiš, ovo za mlijeko iste temperature nisam znala!  Hvala!   :Love:  

Prvih 8 kockica/trokutića gotovo!!!!! :D  Drugih 8 upravo u ledomatu!!!!!!!!1 Dobro da više nije vruće jer bi ih i mi koristili da ohladimo cugu!  :Grin:

----------


## argentina

imam zamrznuto mlijeko, točnije kolostrum, koji sam izdojila na pocetku trudnoće, prije jedno cca mjesec dana.
zanima me koliko je pametno to sad dati bebi koju dojim, s obzirom da mi je sastav mlijeka sada skroz drugačiji.

(pitam kad nekud odem da to zamrznuto pripremim baki za flašicu)

----------


## Lukina mamma

> imam zamrznuto mlijeko, točnije kolostrum, koji sam izdojila na pocetku trudnoće, prije jedno cca mjesec dana.
> zanima me koliko je pametno to sad dati bebi koju dojim, s obzirom da mi je sastav mlijeka sada skroz drugačiji.
> 
> (pitam kad nekud odem da to zamrznuto pripremim baki za flašicu)


Vjerojatno će ti se javiti i iskusne Rode za dojenje, a ja mislim ne bi bilo ništa loše u tome da mu daš to mlijeko (pretpostavljam da ga i nema puno po volumenu). Mlijeko može biti u frizeru i par mjeseci tako da samom mlijeku nije ništa. Možeš ga i pomiješati sa sadašnjim ako trebaš ostaviti bočicu baki ili sl. 
(Samo pazi da nije prečesto jer ćeš ga početi zbunjivati s dudom na bočici). Moj se L. začaš ulijenio i onda više nije bilo šanse da se "prikvači". ALi, kao što znaš, ja sam malo specifičan slučaj.   :Wink:  
Sretno! I javim ti se!  :Kiss:

----------


## argentina

pa ti si iskusna roda za dojenje i izdajanje! i ostalo  :Smile:  
hvala !

baš gledam što sam napisala...na početku trudnoće...  :Laughing:  
neuračunljiva sam više od umora   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ivana zg

osoba mora iznenada na operaciju doktori su rekli da će joj dati neku injekciju za zaustavljenje mlijeka mada operacija nema nikakve veze s dojkama itd. beba je isključivo dojena i ima 4 mjeseca...kako će operacija za koji dan ,osoba je na antibioticima, razmišlja o tome da uvede adaptirano ali i da možda pokuša s zamrzavanjem svoga mlijeka ako dijete bude odbijalo adaptirano .....ima neku promotivnu vrećicu za zamrzavanje majčinoga mlijeka koju je dobila na trudničkom tečaju (made in Tajland) i sad nismo sigurne kako da zamrznemo mlijeko i u čemu plastici ili staklu i na koji ga način odmrzavamo (znači iz zamrzivača u hladnjak ili na sobnu temp.  pa ispod mlaza vruće vode...ne bi plastiku u provlelu vodu jer ispušta onu otrovnu tvar kojoj se sad ne mogu sjetiti imena).....

Postoji li neka opasnost za dijete kod "pogrešnog" zamrzavanja ili odmrzavanja majčinog mlijeka tipa...trovanja nekom bakterijom?

Hvala i hitno je!

----------


## LolaMo

Ja sam zamrzavala u onim posudicama za urin kaj se kupe u ljekarni..
Odmrzavala sam na sobnoj temperaturi i onda grijala pod mlazom tople vode (kad je vec bilo u bočici). Ali ne čini mi se to kao dugoročno rješenje za tvoju prijateljicu..teško da ce moci toliko izdojiti..mislim da joj ionako ne gine AD ako dobije tu injekciju..zasto uopce na tome inzistiraju?

----------


## ivana zg

nemam pojma zašto inzistiraju ali ona je u takvoj komi uopće što mora na operaciju i ostavlja tako malo dijete da je van sebe i ne zna uopće što se oko nje događa...toliko joj je žao zbog dojenja jer mala savršeno napreduje i isključivo doji....oni su joj samo nešto natuknuli da zbog anestezije treba dobiti i tu injekciju ali ja ne znam zašto...operacija ima veze s limfom

----------


## LolaMo

Ne znam..da li ona ima limfom? Nije AD kraj svijeta, i 4 mjeseca iskljucivog dojenja su super! Vise nego kaj većina djece dobije

----------


## Mary Ann

Isti problem sam imala i ja, ali sam ja operirala žuć tako da nisam prihvatila injekciju i smrzavala sam mlijeko. U bolnici sam se izdajala prije operacije i drugi dan nakon operacije i to je mlijeko mm nosio bebi. 
Mlijeko sam pohranjivala u čašice s poklopcem tako da sam ih i posije opet mogla sterilizirati i iskoristiti. Nije mi bilo lako, ali sam uspjela  :Smile:

----------


## PAnchi

Nama su za zamrzavanje bile najpraktičnije one sterilne plastične posudice iz ljekarne. Dođu par kuna, a doza je taman.

----------


## linalena

rodila sam ranije i beba je već duže u inkubatoru a ja od nedavno doma. Maleni je od početka hranjen majčinim mlijkeom  koje sam izdajala u bolnici a sada kada sam doma idem 2 put na dan se tamo izdojiti, uspijem po 4 obroka izdojiti tako da ima za cijeli dan. Doma se u ostala vremana svaka 3 sata izdajem i zamrzavam u vrečice. Imam nekoliko pitanja:

1. koju količinu da zamrzavam? po izdajanju dobijam min 60ml a sada skupljam u vrečicu do oko 200ml najviše što stane

2. jedna frendica kaže da se mlijeko mora prije zagrijati do vrenja, da ili ne? mislim da se kuhanjem gube dobre karakteristike, sama pedijatrica je rekla da je bolje ad nego prokuhano mlijeko





> Pripazi da ne miješaš mlijeko različitih temperatura. 
> Znači, ako se izdojiš ujutro, stavi u hladnjam. Kasnije isto tako. Pomiješaš ih tek kada budu iste temperature. Onda ih zamrzneš.


radila sam ovako, joj kako mi je krivo, što sada da to svo mlijeko bacim. Imam jedno 10 vrečica po 200ml

----------


## Zuska

Ovako: slobodno zamrzavaj i u manjim količinama jer 200 ml je puno, barem za prve mjesece. Dakle, i po 60 ml, po 100, 120...kako stigneš izdojiti. 
Pazi da ti mlijeko ne bude predugo u zamrzivaču jer nije isto mlijeko za bebu od mjesec dana, za onu od 6 mjeseci ili onu od godine dana. Tako da pazi da trošiš najstarija mlijeka (ja sam pisala datum na bočice, imala sam one što se kupe u apoteci po 50 lp). 

Mlijeko se otapa na sobnoj temperaturi, a u nekom trenutku ga stavi s bočicom u toplu vodu da se zagrije do tjelesne temperature i onda daj djetetu. Ne kuhati ni prokuhavati!

Ako imaš još kakvih pitanja, tu sam.

----------


## linalena

svega me je jako strah s obzirom da je nedonošće a ko će ga znati, možda mi neće ni trebati. 


početi ću onda zamrzavati od svakog izdajanja posebno u posebnu vrečicu i da uvijek napišem datum, vrijeme i količinu

----------


## martinaP

Nekim ženama (meni npr.) odmrznuto mlijeko ima jako neugodan miris. Nije štetno za zdravlje, samo smrdi  :Grin:  (zanimljivo, dijete ga je htjelo piti). Ima negdje i objašnjenje zašto se to događa (saponifikacija nečega). U takvim slučajevima preporuča se zagrijati mlijeko skoro do vrenja, ali da ne provrije, naglo ohladiti i smrznuti. Onda ne smrdi.

Inače nema razloga zašto grijati/kuhati mlijeko. Ali se nikako ne bih složila da je AD bolje od prokuhanog majčinog mlijeka. To je i dalje majčino mlijeko, a AD je prerađeno kravlje. 

Praktičnije ti je zamrzavati manje količne, max. 50-60 ml u jednu posudicu. Tako poslije kad odmrzneš nećeš trebati misliti što s ostatkom mlijeka koje se ne popije u prvom obroku. Korisne i jeftine su posudice za urin iz ljekarne, a i sterilne su.

----------


## linalena

dobila sam u bolnici hrpu tih vrečica baš za zamrzavanje mlijeka, piše da su sterilne (nisu otvorene već ih aj otvaram a zatvaraju se sa dva zatvarača) 

odrznuti ću jednu porciju pa ću vidjeti, iako mi je bilo malo teže probati svježe mlijeko ali kaj se mora se mora

----------


## Zuska

Pa kakve ima veze smrdi li mlijeko mami, važno je da ga beba jede  :Smile:  
Nisam nigdje naišla na uputu da se mlijeko grije direktno ili kuha, već da se zagrijava na sobnoj ili u toploj vodi...
Nemoj se pilati zbog toga jer je proces jednostavan - izdojiš, zamrzneš, odmrzneš. Nema ti što tu bit krivo.

----------


## lulu-mama

A što se tiče posuda za urin: jesu li one bisfenol A free?

----------


## martinaP

Ove koja ja trenutno imam u ljekarni ne sadrže (oznaka PP 05). Ne mogu reći da druge ne sadrže, ima ih na tržištu raznih proizvođača.

----------


## Kaae

> Nekim ženama (meni npr.) odmrznuto mlijeko ima jako neugodan miris. Nije štetno za zdravlje, samo smrdi  (zanimljivo, dijete ga je htjelo piti). Ima negdje i objašnjenje zašto se to događa (saponifikacija nečega). U takvim slučajevima preporuča se zagrijati mlijeko skoro do vrenja, ali da ne provrije, naglo ohladiti i smrznuti. Onda ne smrdi.
> 
> Inače nema razloga zašto grijati/kuhati mlijeko. Ali se nikako ne bih složila da je AD bolje od prokuhanog majčinog mlijeka. To je i dalje majčino mlijeko, a AD je prerađeno kravlje. 
> 
> Praktičnije ti je zamrzavati manje količne, max. 50-60 ml u jednu posudicu. Tako poslije kad odmrzneš nećeš trebati misliti što s ostatkom mlijeka koje se ne popije u prvom obroku. Korisne i jeftine su posudice za urin iz ljekarne, a i sterilne su.


Ovaj smrad je problem s lipazom, enzimom iz mlijeka. Nakon sto je prijateljica morala baciti pun zamrzivac izdojenog mlijeka, savjetujem svima da izdoje malo, zamrznu, odmrznu, pomirisu, ponude bebi i onda odluce kako ce dalje.

Moje mlijeko smrdi katastrofalno (odmzrnuto), mogu ga nanjusiti iz druge sobe. Sad da skroz graficki docaram smrad - smrdi po metalu (iliti rabljenom menstrualnom ulosku). Na svu srecu, Sunku ne smeta, tj. nije smetalo dok je bilo zaliha, ali ukenjala sam se od straha kad sam ga prvi put odmrznula i nanjusila uzas. 

Pripazite svakako na BPA ako kupujete vrecice ili kutijice. Cak i BPA-free nije pozeljno zagrijavati na vise temperature (sto ionako nije preporucljivo za majcino mlijeko). 


LLLI preporuka je:

Staviti u frizider odmah nakon izdajanja (osim ako se ne konzumira odmah, naravno). Preporuceno je:


na sobnoj temperaturi, od 19-26°C, do 4 sata idealno, do 6 sati prihvatljivo. (Neki izvori cak navode do 8 sati.)u frizideru, na temperaturi nizoj od 4C, do 72 sata (idealno), a do 8 dana prihvatljivo, ali samo ako je izdojeno na vrlo pazljiv i gotovo sterilan nacin (Tu bih dodala da, u vecini slucajeva, ovo ne bih pokusavala s prosjecnim hrvatskim hladnjakom. Americki hladnjaci rade na puno nizim temperaturama, koliko sam primijetila iz iskustva.)u frizeru (duboko smrzavanje), od -18 do -20 C do 6 mjeseci (idealno), do 12 mjeseci prihvatljivo.


Proslo ljeto je na nekoj od konferencija LLLI izasla informacija da smrznuto majcino mlijeko, nakon sto se odmrzne, vise nije ni priblizno kvalitetno kao svjeze, ali ne mogu ovaj cas pronaci izvore. Sve u svemu, naravno da se i dalje preporucuje izdajanje i smrzavanje ako je nemoguce odmah hraniti bebu.

----------


## linalena

meni su te vrečice , kupljene u jednoj velikoj drogeriji, odlične. Zauzimaju jako malo mjesta a i na njima se može napisati koliko i kada je zamrznuto. POložim in na dno ladice i lijepo se zamrznu u tankom sloju, dakle zamrznu se jako brzo a i odmrzavanje je lakše

Ja sam probala svoje odmrznuto mlijeko i ni smrada ni čudnog okusa - pa valjda onda nemam problema sa tom lipazom

I počela sam zamrzavati odmah nakon izdajanje onoliko koliko izdojim, a bude od 60ml do 90ml

PITANJE: Na početku sam u jednu vrečicu skupljala mlijeko iz više izdajanja tako da su porcije po 200ml, s time da sam samo na hladno mlijeko nadolila toplo - da li da to bacim? Nedavno je ovdje napisano da to nije dobro

----------


## lulu-mama

Ja bi stare porcije bacila. Čisto predostrožnosti radi.

----------


## Zuska

> Ja sam probala svoje odmrznuto mlijeko i ni smrada ni čudnog okusa - pa valjda onda nemam problema sa tom lipazom


Ni moje mlijeko nije smrdilo, nikad nismo ništa primijetili. 

Na pitanje ti ne znam odgovoriti jer nikad nisam nadolijevala, ali ako je sigurno da se to ne smije, onda bih bacila.

----------


## Kaae

Ma daleko od toga da smrdi svima, dogadja se kod malog postotka, a i tad ne znaci da dijete nece htjeti to mlijeko. Ali vrijedi probati, za svaki slucaj.

----------


## ooleot

A pitanje vezano za ponovnu upotrebu bocica.
Znam da se mogu kupiti one originalne tipa od (kršitelj koda)a ili medele za pohranu mlijeka.. Koje se onda mogu sterilizirati i opet upotrijebiti itd itd.
A kaj je s ovim plasticnim sterilnim iz lijekarne? Jel to koristite samo jednom kao vrecice ili ih koristite vise puta?

----------


## Sybila

Ako misliš na one za urin, to nisu posudice za mlijeko i ne bi se smjele koristiti u tu namjenu.

----------


## ooleot

Eno tamo pred 3 godine su bile.
Zanimljivo.......

----------


## Ginger

ja sam koristila te za urin
ali samo jednom
to su mi tu savjetovali ovdje na forumu

----------


## ooleot

Mislim na kraju i u svojoj biti to je samo plasticna sterilna posudica.
Koristila se ona za urin ili neesto drugo.
Zanima me konkretni razlog zasto ona ne bi bila za mlijeko. 
To sto je "za urin" mi nije nikakav razlog. 
Ja drzim svoj sok od maline u boci "za mlijeko". Pa smo si ok i ja i sok od maline, a i boca.

----------


## jejja

Je.. ali boca za mlijeko je od plastike koja je za prehrambene proizvode.. a bocica za mokracu hm to nije.. 

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

----------


## ooleot

E sad... Oprostiti cete mi ali na bocici ne pise "boca za urin" dakle i dalje je to obicna plasticna boca.

No ja sam isto blesava pa pitam ovdje umijesto striceka googleta.
Pa ako nekoga zanima...

Dakle na svakoj plasticnoj stvari bi trebale postojati oznake od cega su.
Moja plasticna posudica "za urin" ima oznaku 5 u trokuticu i PP . 
To znaci da je napravljena od polypropylena kao i veeeelika vecina drugih plasticnih posudica za upotrebu za hranu. Sad sam protrcala malo po kuci i sve su PP5 osim boce od jane koja je PET 1. Proguglala jos malo i saznala i da je "bpa free" ako nekoga to brine.
Stovise koristi se i za medicinske potrebe (hint: posudica za urin) jer kao vrsta plastike je dosta stabilna i uglavnom ne reagira sa sadrzajem i ne utjece na njegov sastav.
E sad ne znam kak vi al meni je nesto sto je "medical grade" puno stabilnije u odnosu na okolinu nego nesto sto je "food grade" jer je u medicini jako bitno da posuda ne reagira sa sadrzajem.

Nedostatak te plastike vidim u tome da je neotporna na niske temperature tj. Postane krhka. Tak da teoretski bi lakse doslo do pucanja iste prilikom ekspanzije tekucine kod smrzavanja. Iako su sanse za to minimalne jer ju i ovak necete pretrpati. Gornja temperatura topljenja je 160°C ako sam uspjesno izguglala sto ih cini ok i za podgrijavanje hrane u mikrovalnoj i pranju u perilici posudja pa cak i sterilizaciji po principu lonac i voda jer tu temperature tesko prelaze 110 120.
Dakle u teoriji bi trebale biti ok za visekratnu upotrebu.

Jedini problem je dodatna brojcica koja oznacava podvrstu pp plastike. Specificno ova bocica ima broj 31. A regulativa EU koja propisuje te brojcice ima preko 70 stranica, a to mi se fakat neda citati. Tako da je teoretski moguce da pp 5 31 plastika lose reagira s nekom kemikalijom i zato se ne upotrebljava kao to i to u kombinaciji s necim. Iako sam gotovo 99% sigurna da nista sto nase tijelo moze proizvesti (dobro osim zeludcane kiseline koja je scary shit) moze toliko nagristi/izazvati kemijsku reakciju da ta plastika postane otrovna.

Steta da nemam ni jednu "originalnu" bocicu za mlijeko pa da malo usporedim brojkice :Smile:

----------


## Kaae

> Mislim na kraju i u svojoj biti to je samo plasticna sterilna posudica.
> Koristila se ona za urin ili neesto drugo.
> Zanima me konkretni razlog zasto ona ne bi bila za mlijeko. 
> To sto je "za urin" mi nije nikakav razlog. 
> Ja drzim svoj sok od maline u boci "za mlijeko". Pa smo si ok i ja i sok od maline, a i boca.


Pa moze biti za mlijeko, sir, juhu, sto god zelis, ako te ne smeta sastav te plastike.

Plasticne posude za hranu, sto ukljucuje i majcino mlijeko (tim vise jer tim mlijekom najcesce hranimo vrlo mlade ljude), bi trebale biti bez ftalata i bez BPA (bisphenol-A). Sterilne posude za urin to nisu. 

Ljudi cesto visekratno koriste i plasticne boce za vodu, sto se takodjer ne bi smjelo jer su napravljene za jednokratnu upotrebu.

----------


## Ginger

Ovo je martinaP napisala prije nekog vremena, tj. tad kad sam ja zadnji put smrzavala



> Ove koja ja trenutno imam u ljekarni ne sadrže (oznaka PP 05). Ne mogu reći da druge ne sadrže, ima ih na tržištu raznih proizvođača.


Ovaj put nisam nista smrzavala, jer sam vecinu mlijeka bacila, bocicu nijedna nije htjela, a ni kasice nisu puno bolje prolazile
Tako da mi se ovaj put nije dalo gnjaviti pa bacati

----------


## ooleot

> Pa moze biti za mlijeko, sir, juhu, sto god zelis, ako te ne smeta sastav te plastike.
> 
> Plasticne posude za hranu, sto ukljucuje i majcino mlijeko (tim vise jer tim mlijekom najcesce hranimo vrlo mlade ljude), bi trebale biti bez ftalata i bez BPA (bisphenol-A). Sterilne posude za urin to nisu. 
> 
> Ljudi cesto visekratno koriste i plasticne boce za vodu, sto se takodjer ne bi smjelo jer su napravljene za jednokratnu upotrebu.


Cek cek cek. 
BPA se ne koristi u proizvodnji PP 5 plastike. 
Svi zivi tekstovi na koje sam naisla to tvrde.
BPA se koristi u proizvodnji nekih drugih plastika.

----------


## Kaae

Ne bih znala te detalje, ne zivim u Hrvatskoj i standardi EU mi nisu napamet poznati. Znam, iz edukacije, da se ne preporuca spremanje hrane u posude koje nisu oznacene kao posude za spremanje hrane.

----------


## Sybila

Pp5 plastika je najrasirenija u neposrednoj upotrebi, za ljude,  pa je tako koristena i za posudice za hranu (sad provjerila svoju). Isto tako ima brojne podvrste i samim tim drukcije elemente u tragovima, koje pokupi tijekom izrade i nikad ne znas koju bi primjesu mogla imati. Npr od pp5 plastike se rade i jednokratne pelene, pa nije bas da bi iz njih jela.
Zato je najbolje uzimati one koje su namijenjene za cuvanje hrane, jer tvornica koja njih radi mora imati kalupe i pogon koji ne "pusta" u proizvod supstance koje mogu biti stetne kada ih unesemo, ili npr grijanjem (mozes se sloziti da posudici za urin nije u opisu posla da se grije, pa su u tvornici nebitne supstance koje se otpustaju pri visokoj temperaturi).
Sve to moze biti i puhanje na hladno i mozda su pos.za urin super i za hranu - ali proizvodjac ti to ne moze garantirati i ja osobno necu riskirati.

----------


## ooleot

Moj muz kad je radio spermiogram je za uzorak koristio posudice za urin. Toliko o posudicama "za urin".
Osim toga bilo sto, sto je sterilno i cemu je svrha bilo sto medicinsko je meni sasvim sigurno i za hranu.
Na kraju, bebe isto tako hranimo i spricama, a njihova primarna namjena je daleko od grijanja, steriliziranja i hrane.

Al dobro. Svakom prema njegovom izboru.

----------


## Kaae

Spricu kojom eventualno hranis bebu ne smrzavas i zagrijavas. Ili barem ne bi trebala.

----------


## ooleot

Znaci steriliziras bocice dude izdajalice i sto sve ne... Ali spricu kojom eventualno hranis bebu, ne.

Uz epski facepalm, ja se stvarno odjavljujem s ove teme.

----------


## zutaminuta

Nećeš u šprici pohraniti hranu.

----------


## Beti3

> Znaci steriliziras bocice dude izdajalice i sto sve ne... Ali spricu kojom eventualno hranis bebu, ne.


Šprice se kupuju sterilizirane i koriste se samo jednokratno, ne treba brinuti o sterilizaciji

----------


## Kaae

> Znaci steriliziras bocice dude izdajalice i sto sve ne... Ali spricu kojom eventualno hranis bebu, ne.
> 
> Uz epski facepalm, ja se stvarno odjavljujem s ove teme.


Da... fulala si ceo fudbal.

----------


## Sybila

Doslo kao naruceno: http://hr.n1info.com/a254331/Lifesty...sladoleda.html

----------


## zutaminuta

Ah, joj, hvala ti. Partner je opsjednut korištenjem tih odvratnih posuda. Ove godine sam kradom bacila šest komada u kontejner koje je čuvao kao da su suho zlato. Nije primijetio.  :drama: 
Moram mu ovo pokazat.

----------


## ooleot

Da bas sam si pomislilana vas i kak je *netko* narucil da netko napise potpuno neinformativni, povrsni tekst o zloj plastici koji dolazi u idealno vrijeme kao tocka na i ovoj raspravi.
A kaj se tice ad hominem komentara, way to go cure, way to go!

----------


## Sybila

Oprosti, cekaj, jel ti ozbiljno mislis da je netko od nas narucio taj clanak? Ne razumijem u kojem smjeru ide i koje su postavke eventualne teorije zavjere. 

I stvarno ne vidim gdje si ti pronasla ad hominem u bilo cemu sto je itko ovdje napisao.

----------


## zutaminuta

Gdje ti je ad hominem?  :Confused:

----------

